# Suchen Ladenbildschirm für unseren Gothic 2 Online Server!



## Minental (9. Oktober 2014)

Hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir , das Gothic-online Team, suchen einen Ladebildschirm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

*Infos:*

*Bild* :

http://www.madvulture.de/G3AEE/Gothic3FSG_Shot_200211_01.jpg

*Schriftart* :

Mittelalterliches feeling

*Was soll drauf?* :

Gothic! A New World
By Gothic-online.net

Vielleicht etwas schicker machen, mit effekten oder sowat  Hautpsache sieht schön Mittelalterlich und schön aus 

Der Macher, wird sich bei uns verewigen und JEDER sieht das Bild, wenn man connected.

Ich hoffe jemand macht es kostenlos .

Der Ersteller, darf sein Namen ruhig unten rechts oder links neben dem Namen "hauen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß,

Das Gothic-online.net Team!


----------



## Minental (10. Oktober 2014)

Schon eins gefunden...

 

bitte closen


----------

